# Picking First DSLR Camera?



## shuemer (Jun 26, 2017)

Hello!

I am planning on buying my first DSLR camera and have done a little bit of research online so far to find the best one. The most important factors to me are 1) image quality (sharpness) and 2) size - I will be traveling with this camera and would not like it to be too bulky or heavy. Also, I would ideally not like to go over $500 for this camera and would like it to be new.

So far I have found three cameras that have (mostly) fit this criteria:

1) Nikon D3400

2) Canon EOS Rebel T5 (This one is cheaper than the other two which I like; is its quality as good though?)

3) Canon EOS Rebel SL1

I was hoping anyone who might own these cameras or have experience purchasing DSLRs might be able to help me pick from these, or even suggest a better one! Thanks.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 26, 2017)

Look into the Nikon D3400 with the TWO-lens kit with the 70-300 AF-P VR lens, and the 18-55 AF-P kit; priced around $500 or so with both AF-P lenses...I looked at it yesterday: thew AF-P models of the 18-55 and 70-300 f/4.5~6.3 VR are REALLY quite fast-focusing! VERY impressive focusing on these new, AF-P lenses!

Better sensor in the Nikons than in Canons...easier to correct exposures in software, good picture quality too. Affordable. Good uses for legacy lenses on the small-body Nikon.


----------



## chuasam (Jun 27, 2017)

skip the 3
get an Olympus EM10 II


----------



## nerwin (Jun 27, 2017)

I think the best bang for the buck would be the Nikon D3400. The battery life is insane! I've seen bundles with the 18-55 AF-P & 70-300 AF-P for around your budget.


----------



## jaomul (Jun 27, 2017)

chuasam said:


> skip the 3
> get an Olympus EM10 II



That's not a Dslr though


----------



## Designer (Jun 27, 2017)

Another vote for the Nikon D3400.


----------



## crimbo2047 (Jun 27, 2017)

jaomul said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> > skip the 3
> ...


it is an interchangeable lens digital camera that is very light and has the added advantage that the viewfinder reflects the image captured 
If you outgrow it then maybe the it is time for a DSLR 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## benhasajeep (Jun 27, 2017)

I voted the D3400.  It has all the auto modes you could want for someone new.  And if you really wanted to learn, it also will allow full user control.  For what you get, it's hard to beat it's price point.


----------



## goodguy (Jun 27, 2017)

Get the Nikon D3400 or you can even consider the Nikon D3300 which will save you some money and still deliver very close performance to the D3400
Canon SL1 and T5 have Canon's old 18mp sensor which is about 8 years old now while the D3300/3400 have new modern sensors
On Nikon you get more resolution, better low light performance, better dynamic range, sharper images due to the lack of an AA filter


----------



## jaomul (Jun 27, 2017)

crimbo2047 said:


> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> > chuasam said:
> ...



I wasn't stating it's not a Dslr to be awkward, and I quite like Olympus and the m43 cameras, it's just the OP specifically stated looking for help to pick a Dslr


----------



## chuasam (Jun 27, 2017)

jaomul said:


> crimbo2047 said:
> 
> 
> > jaomul said:
> ...



Yeah the OP is a newbie. Most of them don't know a DSLR from a mirrorless system.


----------



## nerwin (Jun 27, 2017)

chuasam said:


> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> > crimbo2047 said:
> ...



Just because OP may be a newbie, doesn't mean they don't know the difference between a mirrorless and a DSLR.


----------



## crimbo2047 (Jun 27, 2017)

well the OP can correct me if I had made an assumption that what they are looking for is their first interchangeable lens camera rather than a DSLR specifically 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## shuemer (Jun 27, 2017)

nerwin said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> > jaomul said:
> ...



Ok, I admit I am no photography expert, haha! I _have_ taken basic classes, though, so I am familiar with different types of cameras. I am hoping to get into DSLRs, but thank you for your suggestion! If I ever decide to purchase a MILC, I will definitely look into the EM10.


----------



## crimbo2047 (Jun 27, 2017)

My apologies for the assumption 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## shuemer (Jun 27, 2017)

goodguy said:


> Get the Nikon D3400 or you can even consider the Nikon D3300 which will save you some money and still deliver very close performance to the D3400
> Canon SL1 and T5 have Canon's old 18mp sensor which is about 8 years old now while the D3300/3400 have new modern sensors
> On Nikon you get more resolution, better low light performance, better dynamic range, sharper images due to the lack of an AA filter



Is there a noticeable difference between the two camera's photo quality, or is the D3300 a better pick? (i.e. is the extra $50 worth anything)


----------



## chuasam (Jun 27, 2017)

shuemer said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > chuasam said:
> ...


What is it you plan to get with Your DSLR that you don't get with a mirrorless? I have a D810 with a full regalia of lenses but when I travel or do anything leisure related I inevitably reach for a mirrorless or compact camera. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## shuemer (Jun 27, 2017)

chuasam said:


> shuemer said:
> 
> 
> > nerwin said:
> ...



I actually already own a quite expensive digital camera (the Sony Cyber-shot DSC-RX100) that I have used for a couple of years now. While I love that camera, I am _not _looking to buy the next level up, as I am most interested in learning how use a DSLR. The decision has less to do with what type of camera is better (DSLR vs. compact) - since I already own a relatively strong point and shoot - and more with the fact that I would simply like to get into the "DSLR world."


----------



## nerwin (Jun 27, 2017)

I don't think you'll notice much image quality differences between the D3300 and D3400. But...what you will notice is the increase in battery life haha.


----------



## goodguy (Jun 27, 2017)

shuemer said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > Get the Nikon D3400 or you can even consider the Nikon D3300 which will save you some money and still deliver very close performance to the D3400
> ...


For 50$ extra then get the D3400 its sensor is slightly better with more dynamic range, not a big difference but 50$ might as well get the D3400


----------



## beagle100 (Jun 27, 2017)

I agree, a Canon T6i may be the best "bang for the buck" but you should look at *mirrorless* cameras from Sony, Fuji, Canon, etc.  Mirrorless has* all the features *of a DSLR but are smaller and lighter .... and they can use the big DSLR lens
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## chuasam (Jun 27, 2017)

beagle100 said:


> I agree, a Canon T6i may be the best "bang for the buck" but you should look at *mirrorless* cameras from Sony, Fuji, Canon, etc.  Mirrorless has all the features of a DSLR but are smaller and lighter .... and they can use the big DSLR lens
> *www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


I use a D810 but if I had to start from scratch I would seriously consider an A7R II instead.


----------



## shuemer (Jun 27, 2017)

Ok - so I think I have narrowed it down to the Nikon D3400 and the Canon SL1 (as I love this camera for its size and touch-screen feature).
Does anyone know if there is a big difference in quality between the two cameras?
Thank you everyone for your advice so far!


----------



## shuemer (Jun 27, 2017)

crimbo2047 said:


> My apologies for the assumption
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk



No problem, I definitely should have been more clear in my original post!


----------



## FITBMX (Jun 27, 2017)

The D3400 sounds like it maybe the way to go, the better sensor will be a nice improvement. 
My camera (the only one I have ever had) is a Canon T3i, I have had it three years next Christmas. I have used the heck out of it, and haven't had a single problem of any sort of any sort. So I wouldn't worry about the quality of the Canon, mine has been outstanding!  
But I would probably go with the D3400. Good luck on picking a camera, it is always a hard choice picking new gear.


----------



## benhasajeep (Jun 27, 2017)

shuemer said:


> Ok - so I think I have narrowed it down to the Nikon D3400 and the Canon SL1 (as I love this camera for its size and touch-screen feature).
> Does anyone know if there is a big difference in quality between the two cameras?
> Thank you everyone for your advice so far!



It's not even close picture quality wise.  D3400 much better in color, dynamic range, low light.  The Canon is a 3 year old model itself, using older technology.  But if you like the touch screen, and need to stay in the price point.  It may be better for you.  For just a little more you can Move into a much better Nikon with touch screen.  The current model is D5600, and D5500 still out there.  Both will out perform the Canon.  I think the D5600 is about $150 more than similar D3400 kits.


----------



## shuemer (Jun 27, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> shuemer said:
> 
> 
> > Ok - so I think I have narrowed it down to the Nikon D3400 and the Canon SL1 (as I love this camera for its size and touch-screen feature).
> ...



Hmm ok the D3400 and the Canon SL1 are actually the same price on amazon ($500) so if the photo quality is so much better, it makes sense to get the D3400 it seems! Thanks for the insight.


----------



## shuemer (Jun 27, 2017)

Update: I was able to stop into Best Buy this evening and have decided to purchase the Canon SL1. Its interface is easy to read, it is extremely lightweight and comfortable (which I love), the photo/video quality is quite good (for a beginner's camera), and it seems like a good fit for my lifestyle. (Though it was a close contender with the Nikon d3400!)

Thank you to everyone in this forum for answering my questions and giving me helpful suggestions! I will definitely keep the other cameras mentioned in mind for future purchases down the road.


----------



## fmw (Jun 28, 2017)

I recommend you follow your own preference rather than the preferences of others.  You are more likely to be happy with the choice.  All modern DSLR's make excellent images.


----------



## TCampbell (Jun 28, 2017)

shuemer said:


> Update: I was able to stop into Best Buy this evening and have decided to purchase the Canon SL1. Its interface is easy to read, it is extremely lightweight and comfortable (which I love), the photo/video quality is quite good (for a beginner's camera), and it seems like a good fit for my lifestyle. (Though it was a close contender with the Nikon d3400!)
> 
> Thank you to everyone in this forum for answering my questions and giving me helpful suggestions! I will definitely keep the other cameras mentioned in mind for future purchases down the road.



I'm uncertain if your post was meant to convey that you've already made the purchase... or you're about to make the purchase.

Canon is about to announce the SL2.  That announcement is expected tomorrow although the camera won't likely be available for another month before anyone can actually buy one.

Here's the list of specs per the rumor website:  Full Specifications for the Canon EOS Rebel SL2


----------



## shuemer (Jun 28, 2017)

TCampbell said:


> shuemer said:
> 
> 
> > Update: I was able to stop into Best Buy this evening and have decided to purchase the Canon SL1. Its interface is easy to read, it is extremely lightweight and comfortable (which I love), the photo/video quality is quite good (for a beginner's camera), and it seems like a good fit for my lifestyle. (Though it was a close contender with the Nikon d3400!)
> ...



I have made the purchase, but I am waiting for it to come in the mail. And thanks for the info! It's unlikely I would be able to afford the SL2 when it does come out though, haha. I might look into it though in a couple of years when I would like to upgrade.


----------



## FITBMX (Jun 28, 2017)

shuemer said:


> Update: I was able to stop into Best Buy this evening and have decided to purchase the Canon SL1. Its interface is easy to read, it is extremely lightweight and comfortable (which I love), the photo/video quality is quite good (for a beginner's camera), and it seems like a good fit for my lifestyle. (Though it was a close contender with the Nikon d3400!)
> 
> Thank you to everyone in this forum for answering my questions and giving me helpful suggestions! I will definitely keep the other cameras mentioned in mind for future purchases down the road.



I am sure it will work out great for you!


----------



## beagle100 (Jun 28, 2017)

shuemer said:


> Update: I was able to stop into Best Buy this evening and have decided to purchase the Canon SL1. Its interface is easy to read, it is extremely lightweight and comfortable (which I love), the photo/video quality is quite good (for a beginner's camera), and it seems like a good fit for my lifestyle. (Though it was a close contender with the Nikon d3400!)
> 
> Thank you to everyone in this forum for answering my questions and giving me helpful suggestions! I will definitely keep the other cameras mentioned in mind for future purchases down the road.



Best Buy is a lot more aggressive with pricing on cameras and electronics  (online completion )
(the rumored SL2 looks good but probably won't be available for a couple of months)


----------

